
Tech’s Favorite Saudi Despot May Have Finally Crossed the Line - rasengan
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2018/10/techs-favorite-saudi-despot-may-have-finally-crossed-the-line
======
crunchlibrarian
I wonder if we'll see a greater scrutiny of where startups and M&A targets get
their funding from. Today, I don't think any founder would dare to ask a VC
where the money was made that they are investing, but maybe they should start.

Off the top of my head I know that Saudi money has been used to fund
JetSmarter, Lyft, Uber, and JD.com. I'm sure journalists will be looking at
many more companies and where they money came from in the coming months.

